# Tweedle-Dee, Tweedle-Dum and Elvis!



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Dee and Dum are the parents, they ae both completely white. Not sure what you call the mutation though.
They are both in the nest box with baby this morning. There was a pied who was on the eggs one morning about 1-2weeks ago though! Dee and Dum are very settled and are a couple though, not sure what pied was doing... naughty boy!!
Here are some pictures of Mum/dad and also Elvis the baby. I only have one and will only have one hatch. What mutatioon could Elvis become if he survives?

Also, I did get dates muddled up so was not expecting him to hatch as soon as he did. I know he is at least 3 days old but do you think he could be much older? Maybe 5-7days?

I have had no luck with babies surviving at the moment so have all fingers crossed for Elvis!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Whiteface Lutinos? I think are the parents. Hope everything goes well with the little one and s/he survives! (I assume the baby will be the same mutation, someone can correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

They look like WF Lutinos, preaty birds. The baby should be also...


----------



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

4birdsNC said:


> They look like WF Lutinos, preaty birds. The baby should be also...


the baby can't be a whiteface lutino with all the yellow


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Good Point, I didn't think about the WF = white fuzz. Hmm interesting.


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

There is a somewhat possibiloity that there is a normal pied in the mix... he sat on the eggs one morning when I went to check but have since only seen a white one on them... could be either white parent ss they are identical to look at!!
Will be slightly annoyed should I get just a std grey from such a nice coloured pair!!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Do both of the parents have red eyes? or does one have blue or black eyes? If one of them has blue or black eyes it could be a clear pied (I just learned this from Dally) if that is the case the chick would be split pied and be a grey.


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi, From what I could see this morning, the eyes of both parents looked black. As are the eyes of this chick.
I have a great home lined up for him with one of my friends I have known for 4years now. She is not worried about colourings but it would just be nice to have something different to the std grey colours, especiall from such a lovely pair. A bit of variety with my chicks... something i usually get very little of!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well he's not a WF (the yellow fuzz) and he's not a lutino (no red eyes). One of the parents does have red eyes (flashed red in the pic) but the other's eyes weren't open enough for me to tell. So you could have a wf lutino paired with a wf clear pied. Now if your lutino is split pied then Elvis could be a visual pied. Either way, if he's a boy, he's gonna carry some pretty awesome splits!


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Roxy, Well, Elton, Elvis' brother/sister, is a lutino as he has the red eyes. I am guessing as it is lutino it will probably be female??? I did think of this after naming so Elton will still remain his/her name!!
The White ones are laying again so am going to egg-switch them with some infertile ones as I want them to keep rearing these chicks and not choose one or the other. I do have some with infertile eggs who have reared well before so this isn't a problem!

Also, Elvis has black toes... None of my other chicks so far (I have 11 in total of various ages, Elvis as the oldest) have black toes... Does this mean anything? Why has he developed them so early on?

I will try to get better photos of the two adults soon with their eyes open!!
Elvis is the first and second photo, Elton is the Third!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Love the names elton john i assume lol ?


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

Elton john looks like a lutino i think  i am not chore about the other two.


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, Elton is a lutino from what I think. the other two photos are of the same bird, just different angles (Elvis)
IPerry... Yes, Elton john and Elvis Presley...Two of the greatest oldies!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha aww too cute lol name Lindsey


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

Are the nails of the first two birds all black or a few white?


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

They are the same bird and they are all black. Was just curious as to why they may be!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

If they are all black its either a normal grey or possibly a pearl and maybe split pied but maynot me a actual pied cause of the solid color nails most pieds have clear nails or some will be black and clear


----------

